# what is the going rate for a loader operator?



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

like it sais im wondering what the going rate for a front end loader operator is? im in massachusetts, and im thinkn something along the lines of an l110 or l90 front end loader? 


thanks


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

mass1589;1217451 said:


> like it sais im wondering what the going rate for a front end loader operator is? im in massachusetts, and im thinkn something along the lines of an l110 or l90 front end loader?
> 
> thanks


what part mass are you in. i am avon mass right now doing loader work from maine


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I pay my operators between $20 and $30 an hour depending on their skill level and dependability.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow i was almost hoping to be lowballed at 25 an hour as an offer..... i always thought there was much higher paying rate for these machines.... i spent almost a thousand bucks in total to get my 2a1c license. for some reason i thot maybe around 50 was the range.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

mass1589;1218141 said:


> wow i was almost hoping to be lowballed at 25 an hour as an offer..... i always thought there was much higher paying rate for these machines.... i spent almost a thousand bucks in total to get my 2a1c license. for some reason i thot maybe around 50 was the range.


What is a 2a1c license?

Around here, operators are a dime a dozen right now. What excavating and construction companies are left after the recession have laid just about everyone off for the winter.

When I was an operator for Kiewit Construction, about 6 years ago, I made $23 an hour. I think the only way to make $50 an hour as an operator is to run a HUGE crane (200 ton+) or work as a long shoreman running the cranes that load/unload cargo ships.

I would say that $15-20 an hour for an operator is about average for summer work. I bump it up in the winter because of the schedules, cold, long hours, etc.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

cold and tired is right ive been runing equipment for a lil over 5 years mainly rough grade dozer, trackhoes etc. due to the crappy economy construction companies are begging for work loader operators are a dime a dozen lets face it front end loaders are pretty easy to run so the pay shows it during snow you'll be lucky to get 25 an hour during summer months maybe 16-18 the only way i see u getting more then that is maybe getting on with a union sorry to burst ur bubble


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey cold and tired a 2a1c is the license you have to have to run any kind of heavy equipment in massachusetts. its a joke i believe were the only state in the country that makes operators get a license


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

fisher guy;1218767 said:


> hey cold and tired a 2a1c is the license you have to have to run any kind of heavy equipment in massachusetts. its a joke i believe were the only state in the country that makes operators get a license


What kind of training is involved? Sometimes I wish we had a license of some kind for operators. I get applicants that say they have operated equipment before but didn't even know how to start a machine.

It would be nice to get guys that are at least knowledgeable when it comes to basic machine operation.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

25-30 where im at is the avg.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow guess im right on at 25....


as for the info about the 2a1c its an overall test on the operations and managment of hydraulics. they go over things from maintence to proper uses to parts and laws pertaining to the equipment.

i felt it was a great class to leanr about all the diferent aspects involving a piece of equipment but i dont think the cost is on par. its reallly expensive for a piece of paper.....


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

How much $$$


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

200 for a test fee, class was 475, book, was 75, liscense fee of 75, and day off from work since the test is only offered during the week no nights or weekends...

so a gradn total of about 1000 when all said and done.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mass1589;1219669 said:


> 200 for a test fee, class was 475, book, was 75, liscense fee of 75, and day off from work since the test is only offered during the week no nights or weekends...
> 
> so a gradn total of about 1000 when all said and done.


Gotcha....


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wow thats surprising i dont know if having experience helps but last i heard the test was only 75 and it was just basic safety skills that anyone should know but i take it u went through a school if u go through the local town hall its different...ive never been one to go through schools my cdl i paid 300 to be tested with a truck


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

yea i dont know about going any other rout i just found out through word of mouth with people i knew working in the field. they recomended it to me as i have never operated any type of hydraulic equipment. im not knockn the course by anymeans i learned a ton of information. my problem is that i was 20 years old and the state makes these fees crazyyyy high money and the cost of getting it is that much high. for no reason as a young person tryin to get a job it puts you in the red hard!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh i know what u mean im 23 i got my experience down south working my way up from a shovel this state loves hitting u in the wallet ive noticed


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i almost had a heart attack when i see this


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

woops sorry wrong thread lol


----------

